# Puzzled over how to open Topaz Detail in lightroom



## keiththom (Apr 17, 2014)

I purchased and installed topaz detail. I installed and ran the Fusion express 2 file. When I to to Photo > Edit in, nothing shows up except = "There is no other external editor selected"  It was there the day I installed it because I opened it and very briefly looked at it. A week went by and now nothing is there? I reran the fusion installer and that didn't help. 
Now I'm kind of wishing I would have tested the program before purchasing it. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can access Topaz plugins thru Lightroom? 

Many thanks


----------



## keiththom (Apr 17, 2014)

Well... after much "googling" and finding instructions about going to the preferences tab and making changes, I was able to get it to open. It seems odd that Topaz didn't explain this. Or maybe they did but I couldn't find it?


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad you figured it out.  Would you mind sharing the solution in case someone else wanders into here looking for the answer?


----------



## keiththom (Apr 17, 2014)

Bryan Conner said:


> Glad you figured it out.  Would you mind sharing the solution in case someone else wanders into here looking for the answer?



I went to the Edit tab > Preferences > Additional External Editor > Choose > Common Files > Topaz Labs > Then clicked on Fusion Express


----------



## DaveS (Apr 17, 2014)

When you do an external edit and pick that Fusion Express... it will in turn open a dialog asking you which Topaz Plugin you want go to.


----------



## keiththom (Apr 17, 2014)

I've just recently started learning Lightroom. And I've never used a "plug-in" before. Didn't even know what a plug-in was a month ago. So something that is easy to some folks may not be so easy and intuitive for me.


----------

